# LFTS Black Friday



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I did not wake up in time to get out to where I wanted to hunt this morning. I hate rushing so I’ll be sitting by 1:00. Good luck on Buck Friday.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Too quiet this morning. Felt like stepping on one wrong twig could clear out the woods


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Back out since Nov 17. Thankfully my wife is in the whole Black Friday thing, so she’s in the West blind and my son and I are sitting together deeper in the property....here we both sit on our phones! Lol. The deer are safe. He already warned me about farting in the blind. My mother in law’s stuffing creates a potent fermentation in my belly.


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Finally back out today on a memorial hunt for two sportsmen friends that past in the last week. May they rest in peace in the Big Woods above. Let's get em today. Good luck everyone, Be safe.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

I’m out hunting in the Detroit International Wildlife Refuge this weekend. A little different hunting area than I’m used to! I’ve got a steel factory 200 yards from me and the road I’m on has been nonstop semi truck traffic, but I couldn’t be happier, I’m hunting and it happens to be less than 2 miles from my house!


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Guys! I just shot my first doe !!!


----------



## fxtrppr (Nov 11, 2019)

Ash said:


> Guys! I just shot my first doe !!!


Congrats!!! First deer or first doe? Or both? 

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Ash said:


> Guys! I just shot my first doe !!!


Awesome..congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

This has been a very quiet season so far. I know people are hunting in the area but I've only heard one shot fired from quite a ways off. Either the bucks are alive and hiding or they've been pushed away. Anyway if one shows up he's got me to deal with. So far this morning a small group went into these pines probably to bed.


----------



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

crossneyes said:


> Well I'm going shopping, for groceries! Let's get some all!!


Hanging out with the grandkids today. Will be in the stand tomorrow. Good luck all


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just had 2 doe fawns enter the bedding area. Think they may have been out wandering. Think I see mom bedded down. Waiting on antlers today


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

GT county private checking in. Another mild, quiet, windless morning here. Deer sightings have really dropped off since a week ago. Hoping for a even a doe to come by is starting to feel like a lot to ask. 

I am comfortable and the coffe will come out soon. Enjoy the day Gentlemen.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Checking in from GT County. Lots of movement already this morning. Saw a buck across field at first lite going into bedding. Not long after does starting running into the field looking back. Caught a quick glimpse of him trailing a doe. Hoping she brings him back out into the open. Good luck- hope to post BBD next.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow,so quiet and not much activity. One small baldie. And only heard one shot!
Weird couple of mornings!


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Just had a doe, her two fawns and a little buck sneak behind me in the thick brush. No shots available, hopefully the doe comes back since I’m on a antlerless only unit


----------



## bl_42 (Sep 26, 2016)

20 ft up on Wexford county private. Hoping my dad and brother can get it done on their first deer this season. Slow here, only about 5 shots so far


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

fxtrppr said:


> Congrats!!! First deer or first doe? Or both?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


3rd deer. I’ve shot 2 bucks in the past. First doe.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

bluealaskan said:


> Finally back out today on a memorial hunt for two sportsmen friends that past in the last week. May they rest in peace in the Big Woods above. Let's get em today. Good luck everyone, Be safe.


Sorry for your lost.good luck


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Cornfield to the north, tree farm west, another 40 acres of woods behind me se. Heard a few shots west across the road and some south. Nothing moving here but squirrels and chipmunks.
















Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Just hit the can call and grunt a few times and had two small 6 points come in looking. These two are the resident sixes I’ve been seeing all fall but they still got the heart beating when I saw legs coming out of the brush. They finally got tired of looking for the source of the calls and walked up past my bow stand and cam. Worked just the way I hoped but not the buck I invisioned stepping out!
Photo not the best- zoomed in through mesh window.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Gonna take a walk. I’m tired of waiting.
Very quiet here in PI county.


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

NW Public. 
One single doe heading for bedding area at 8:00. Not a single shot heard.


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

A few nutcrackers and a turkey.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Gave up on it this morning. No shooting to speak of one little doe,and a huge ****.
I feel like I need to hunt afternoon, can't today but tomorrow and especially Sunday with that front coming they ought to be feeding !


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

Add a 1 horn spike and 2 doe.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

She went about 60yds


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

bigbucks160 said:


> She went about 60yds
> View attachment 608851


Congrats!!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

I’m settled in. Got to leave before dark. At least I’ll get a few hours in.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Ash said:


> View attachment 608811


Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

bigbucks160 said:


> She went about 60yds
> View attachment 608851


Well done congrats!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

bigbucks160 said:


> She went about 60yds
> View attachment 608851


Congrats
Great pic.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Ash said:


> And before anyone says anything about the mask. My dad was coming to help and I work in healthcare with covid patients.


Congrats on the deer.Great that your being safe


bigbucks160 said:


> She went about 60yds
> View attachment 608851


congrats to you and the young lady


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

Finally!!! After 12 long , long seasons of literally never seeing a legal buck to shoot. He stepped out. 

Bunch of doe in the field as it got light. A spike came from a different direction and was hassling the doe. Then he came out. Walked up to the spike, they butted heads a few times and he looked right up at me from across the field, gave me a good look at his rack , that I thought might have been the tall light brown grass on the other side of the field they were standing at . Nope. A nice chip shot at 160 for the 7--mm08 and he was down. Unfortunately I felt I had to put a second one in him as he just layed down after the first shot , then kept standing back up with no wobble. 

I can't say this one got to me a little. 12 seasons is a long time to wait.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

The Fishing Pollock said:


> Finally!!! After 12 long , long seasons of literally never seeing a legal buck to shoot. He stepped out.
> 
> Bunch of doe in the field as it got light. A spike came from a different direction and was hassling the doe. Then he came out. Walked up to the spike, they butted heads a few times and he looked right up at me from across the field, gave me a good look at his rack , that I thought might have been the tall light brown grass on the other side of the field they were standing at . Nope. A nice chip shot at 160 for the 7--mm08 and he was down. Unfortunately I felt I had to put a second one in him as he just layed down after the first shot , then kept standing back up with no wobble.
> 
> ...


congrats. The dry spell is over. Good job


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

Surrounded by does and and Turkey's and a 1 horn 3ptr.
And I need to climb out to go to work...


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

The Fishing Pollock said:


> Finally!!! After 12 long , long seasons of literally never seeing a legal buck to shoot. He stepped out.
> 
> Bunch of doe in the field as it got light. A spike came from a different direction and was hassling the doe. Then he came out. Walked up to the spike, they butted heads a few times and he looked right up at me from across the field, gave me a good look at his rack , that I thought might have been the tall light brown grass on the other side of the field they were standing at . Nope. A nice chip shot at 160 for the 7--mm08 and he was down. Unfortunately I felt I had to put a second one in him as he just layed down after the first shot , then kept standing back up with no wobble.
> 
> ...


Now you messed up a good streak you had goin! :lol:

Congrats on your long won prize.
And applause for your sticking with it.
Celebrate!:woohoo1:


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

Now they decided to bed 30ft away.

I need to get out of here.


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

I gave you a honk at 10 on my way to Autozone. I shot a couple does in there the first year they had that hunt. They had me parking at the north end and hunting at the south end a mile walk. I live in Gib and keep a boat in the water all year, so I did a boat extraction on both of them. Message me if you need a hand.


firemantom said:


> View attachment 608777
> I’m out hunting in the Detroit International Wildlife Refuge this weekend. A little different hunting area than I’m used to! I’ve got a steel factory 200 yards from me and the road I’m on has been nonstop semi truck traffic, but I couldn’t be happier, I’m hunting and it happens to be less than 2 miles from my house!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Quig7557 said:


> Hoyt, could you elaborate bit about your stand? What is the light brown we see in the photo? How many acres are you hunting. Your having some good movement it seems like for so late in the year. I’m guessing you haven’t shot anything there yet? The reason I think this, when I plant corn I’d have late season action, right up until one of my buddies wants to shoot a doe. Then it dies down quickly, and they spend very little daylight time out in the field.


That light stuff is just grass that you see. The deer are feeding on the rye before heading into their bedding. I’m the only person hunting this 300+ acres. There is cut corn on the farm but I cannot see it from my stand. Btw- I shot a doe from this spot last Sunday morning. She piled up right next to the farm road so no tracking or dragging which kept any disturbances to a minimum. The two 6’s I saw this morning have been regulars all fall- not much more for bucks on my cams but I keep hoping one of these does will draw in a new guy. Here’s a better view, not zoomed, of the first small 6 that came into my calls.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats Pollock!! Great Buck and way to stick it out! Like they always say..... It can all change in just a couple of seconds! Good Job!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

bigbucks160 said:


> She went about 60yds
> View attachment 608851


Nice!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Way to get that monkey off your back Pollock! Congrats!



The Fishing Pollock said:


> Finally!!! After 12 long , long seasons of literally never seeing a legal buck to shoot. He stepped out.
> 
> Bunch of doe in the field as it got light. A spike came from a different direction and was hassling the doe. Then he came out. Walked up to the spike, they butted heads a few times and he looked right up at me from across the field, gave me a good look at his rack , that I thought might have been the tall light brown grass on the other side of the field they were standing at . Nope. A nice chip shot at 160 for the 7--mm08 and he was down. Unfortunately I felt I had to put a second one in him as he just layed down after the first shot , then kept standing back up with no wobble.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Congrats Ash!



Ash said:


> View attachment 608811


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

The Fishing Pollock said:


> Finally!!! After 12 long , long seasons of literally never seeing a legal buck to shoot. He stepped out.
> 
> Bunch of doe in the field as it got light. A spike came from a different direction and was hassling the doe. Then he came out. Walked up to the spike, they butted heads a few times and he looked right up at me from across the field, gave me a good look at his rack , that I thought might have been the tall light brown grass on the other side of the field they were standing at . Nope. A nice chip shot at 160 for the 7--mm08 and he was down. Unfortunately I felt I had to put a second one in him as he just layed down after the first shot , then kept standing back up with no wobble.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Now you can begin a successful run.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Ash said:


> And before anyone says anything about the mask. My dad was coming to help and I work in healthcare with covid patients.


Congrats and thanks for what you do.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

The Fishing Pollock said:


> Finally!!! After 12 long , long seasons of literally never seeing a legal buck to shoot. He stepped out.
> 
> Bunch of doe in the field as it got light. A spike came from a different direction and was hassling the doe. Then he came out. Walked up to the spike, they butted heads a few times and he looked right up at me from across the field, gave me a good look at his rack , that I thought might have been the tall light brown grass on the other side of the field they were standing at . Nope. A nice chip shot at 160 for the 7--mm08 and he was down. Unfortunately I felt I had to put a second one in him as he just layed down after the first shot , then kept standing back up with no wobble.
> 
> ...


Congrats nice buck


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

bigbucks160 said:


> She went about 60yds
> View attachment 608851


Randy strikes !! congrats. Well deserved after letting 290 bucks pass  



The Fishing Pollock said:


> Finally!!! After 12 long , long seasons of literally never seeing a legal buck to shoot. He stepped out.
> 
> Bunch of doe in the field as it got light. A spike came from a different direction and was hassling the doe. Then he came out. Walked up to the spike, they butted heads a few times and he looked right up at me from across the field, gave me a good look at his rack , that I thought might have been the tall light brown grass on the other side of the field they were standing at . Nope. A nice chip shot at 160 for the 7--mm08 and he was down. Unfortunately I felt I had to put a second one in him as he just layed down after the first shot , then kept standing back up with no wobble.
> 
> ...


Good stuff, congrats !



Christmas trees, rascals, this, that the other !! hope to be out Sunday..

Good luck gents


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

I will be heading out in a few for the afternoon. I bumped the rifle yesterday so I had to confirm 0 again 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 3X8 (Oct 4, 2019)

up520 said:


> Well I got it done already
> Unfortunately it was with the prowler :yikes:
> View attachment 608723
> 
> ...


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

The Fishing Pollock said:


> Finally!!! After 12 long , long seasons of literally never seeing a legal buck to shoot. He stepped out.
> 
> Bunch of doe in the field as it got light. A spike came from a different direction and was hassling the doe. Then he came out. Walked up to the spike, they butted heads a few times and he looked right up at me from across the field, gave me a good look at his rack , that I thought might have been the tall light brown grass on the other side of the field they were standing at . Nope. A nice chip shot at 160 for the 7--mm08 and he was down. Unfortunately I felt I had to put a second one in him as he just layed down after the first shot , then kept standing back up with no wobble.
> 
> ...


Well done. Congrats!!


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Nice buck, and I thought I had to wait a long time 12 days you got me Beat. Nice deer with a hang with it.


The Fishing Pollock said:


> Finally!!! After 12 long , long seasons of literally never seeing a legal buck to shoot. He stepped out.
> 
> Bunch of doe in the field as it got light. A spike came from a different direction and was hassling the doe. Then he came out. Walked up to the spike, they butted heads a few times and he looked right up at me from across the field, gave me a good look at his rack , that I thought might have been the tall light brown grass on the other side of the field they were standing at . Nope. A nice chip shot at 160 for the 7--mm08 and he was down. Unfortunately I felt I had to put a second one in him as he just layed down after the first shot , then kept standing back up with no wobble.
> 
> ...


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

The Fishing Pollock said:


> Finally!!! After 12 long , long seasons of literally never seeing a legal buck to shoot. He stepped out.
> 
> Bunch of doe in the field as it got light. A spike came from a different direction and was hassling the doe. Then he came out. Walked up to the spike, they butted heads a few times and he looked right up at me from across the field, gave me a good look at his rack , that I thought might have been the tall light brown grass on the other side of the field they were standing at . Nope. A nice chip shot at 160 for the 7--mm08 and he was down. Unfortunately I felt I had to put a second one in him as he just layed down after the first shot , then kept standing back up with no wobble.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Congrats to ya!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Quiet morning. Two shots this morning that were coming from warbler pines south and a little east of me. Congrats to all of the successful hunters this morning.


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Diagnosed with buck fever


Great morning in thumb. I went to my deepest blind this morning. Good wind and late season. Bedding around me. 

At 730 just getting light enough to see 50+ yards I look to my left and I see my 1 and only target buck getting up from his bed. Totally shocked me. 

My sliders were still closed. Range finder in pocket, cob webs in my eyes. As I readied myself and grabbed my glass to confirm it was him he started walking away. He picked up a run about 65 yards that angles away from me and essentially crescent moons my blind. 

I grabbed my .450. Heart pounding and tried to find him in each of the 4 small shooting windows/lanes I created. I couldn’t get him clear until the last one. He stopped for one second. At 93 yards. 

I squeezed. I think a perfect MISS. I either hit a twig or jerked it or something. He did a bronco jump. I thought I hit him. But do not see any hair or blood after a two hour wait and then a one hour search. Damn!!!

Still a great sit. I saw two other nice bucks. In the brush. I couldn’t shoot as I only have a single tag left. 

Out here for an all day sit. Hope he comes back to see what the commotion was. I think I caught a glimpse of him and hour after I shot. 

Totally a buck fever miss. I was planning to sit in this spot to take a doe. I had no pics of him here. Was totally shocked and unprepared. Then the race of my adrenaline and time made me rush. I knew my last chance was that last window and I tried to make it happen when I should of just let him walk. 

Now I have the hornady debate pounding in my brain. Did I hit him and there is no blood at the point of the shot? Ugh. 

Otherwise a good sit. At least two maybe 3 8 pts or better and two spikes. Also have seen about 15 does and fawns. 




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

The Fishing Pollock said:


> Finally!!! After 12 long , long seasons of literally never seeing a legal buck to shoot. He stepped out.
> 
> Bunch of doe in the field as it got light. A spike came from a different direction and was hassling the doe. Then he came out. Walked up to the spike, they butted heads a few times and he looked right up at me from across the field, gave me a good look at his rack , that I thought might have been the tall light brown grass on the other side of the field they were standing at . Nope. A nice chip shot at 160 for the 7--mm08 and he was down. Unfortunately I felt I had to put a second one in him as he just layed down after the first shot , then kept standing back up with no wobble.
> 
> ...


That’s a great way to get the monkey off your back!! Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

ckosal said:


> Diagnosed with buck fever
> 
> 
> Great morning in thumb. I went to my deepest blind this morning. Good wind and late season. Bedding around me.
> ...


Are you saying he jumped at the shot? If so, that's a hit. 

With the .450's lack of blood is common on even good hits if you're shooting Hornady bullets. And even a good bullet won't always lead to a good blood trail. 

If he jumped at the shot, I'd spend the afternoon and if necessary well into the evening searching for him.


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

I am thinking that too. Even with no blood or hair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

This season just gets better & better! Daughter & boyfriend came up to hunt & after pulling me aside to ask my permission, my daughters long time boyfriend asked for her hand in marriage! Now she & I are in the blind together & we’ll never see any deer cause we’re giggling like schoolgirls & I have an ear to ear grin going! Lol


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Congrats to you and your family. Sounds like a special weekend! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Were you cleaning your rifle when he asked you...Lol


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Ckosal, don't feel alone, had to chuckle reading your post. At 9:00 a decent buck walked from left to right, and couldn't stop him. I followed him and squeezed a shot on his shoulder. He did the "bronco kick" also and ran. After looking for blood and not finding any, I found this tree on my way back to blind. Dead center. First miss in years. Ouch..Hope to see Lucky again tomorrow. Good luck all.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Buck Friday has started for me. All settled in about a half hour ago. Good luck.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

That didn’t take long. A doe with a pair of fawns appear and a fork horn is just off the edge of the plot.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

bluealaskan said:


> View attachment 608909
> Ckosal, don't feel alone, had to chuckle reading your post. At 9:00 a decent buck walked from left to right, and couldn't stop him. I followed him and squeezed a shot on his shoulder. He did the "bronco kick" also and ran. After looking for blood and not finding any, I found this tree on my way back to blind. Dead center. First miss in years. Ouch..Hope to see Lucky again tomorrow. Good luck all.


I've been on hand for somewhere between 175-200 kills over the years. Never have I seen a deer bronco kick that wasn't hit. Can't imagine it ever occurring, as the kick is a physiological response to being hit, but if it does occur on a miss, it's an incredibly rare occurrence.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

ckosal said:


> Diagnosed with buck fever
> 
> 
> Great morning in thumb. I went to my deepest blind this morning. Good wind and late season. Bedding around me.
> ...


An hour sniffin for clues of a hit.....With no indication of such...Reduces some question.

Amazing how fast confidence can get run off by creeping doubts.

His reaction is suspect. I trust you would have found sign of a hit or struggling deer.
It can be danged faint sometimes though.. More so if the deer takes a turn i/we miss noting.
Or a single jump over the right clump of cover , ect..

Took me two tries a while back approaching spot buck stood at shot to find a few hairs.
Worse , I missed seeing him in bedding form facing away at about thirty yards into the heavy cover on the first approach. I'll blame rain unfairly , but no blood found for about twenty yards. One smear on a sapling , one splotch where he went down.
That after little reaction at the shot , other than taking off at a run.
Knew I had jerked the trigger. And the doubts while giving him some time before sneaking a peek for sign or him , were loud ones.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Haven't been out for a few days because of a knee issue. But I made it a third of a mile back to sit in the shack til end of shooting hours. I'm trying to catch a smart mid day cruiser. But I'll settle for a last minute bruiser.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

ckosal said:


> I am thinking that too. Even with no blood or hair.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Get a hold of a dog tracker. If you did miss and he's gone at least you'll know.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Congrats John!



John Hine said:


> View attachment 608903
> This season just gets better & better! Daughter & boyfriend came up to hunt & after pulling me aside to ask my permission, my daughters long time boyfriend asked for her hand in marriage! Now she & I are in the blind together & we’ll never see any deer cause we’re giggling like schoolgirls & I have an ear to ear grin going! Lol


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> This has been a very quiet season so far. I know people are hunting in the area but I've only heard one shot fired from quite a ways off. Either the bucks are alive and hiding or they've been pushed away. Anyway if one shows up he's got me to deal with. So far this morning a small group went into these pines probably to bed.
> View attachment 608779


No upper peninsula hunting for you this year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Back in Northern Montcalm waiting for a doe!
Slight breeze, west wind. Been quiet last couple days with no pics on cams.
Good luck!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

John Hine said:


> View attachment 608903
> This season just gets better & better! Daughter & boyfriend came up to hunt & after pulling me aside to ask my permission, my daughters long time boyfriend asked for her hand in marriage! Now she & I are in the blind together & we’ll never see any deer cause we’re giggling like schoolgirls & I have an ear to ear grin going! Lol


Great pic! Congratulations to your family.


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

I just did another 30 min walk. No trace. He was at the far edge of thick stuff i had cut, hinged. Further past was that park like setting like area. He ran that way. 

I did circles about 20-30 yards past shot. Not a speck. 

Self doubts absolutely there. But also complete shock and disbelief of a clear miss. A bad shot occasionally happens. But I only remember one complete miss in my 40 years of doing this. I am not perfect but I sure normally have more poise than I showed this am. 

All of the range time. The previous deer. If I miss normally it is a loose group like miss versus a complete target miss. Deflection might be the only answer?

One note. The reaction I saw for my shot was the delay for 1 second and then the leap. Not a bronco kick. Mine was more like that shoulder hit reaction like he was trying to leap but froze for a second to process what he felt. It looked like a hit. But it wasn’t a hit where he was clearly reacting to a projectile in his bread basket. 

Maybe that is more doubt. I don’t know. I sure wish I had the camera running. This is my one blind I don’t normally run the cam. 

Might let it go today and grid search tomorrow after we are done with morning hunt? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

You may try to sit in your stand and have a friend walk like the deer. It can really help with narrowing down the exact spot. The times I have observed "mule kick" they were heart or perfect double lung. Get a buddy, and give it another look.


----------



## NoJoe (Nov 1, 2013)

Out in N Jackson county. There are way too many squirrels out here


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

johnhunter247 said:


> No upper peninsula hunting for you this year?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wife has an impaired immune system and with Covid I felt I should stay home rather than take a chance of getting exposed and possibly bringing it home to her. I'm still considering going for muzzleloader season but we'll see.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Shot a swamp donkey last night turkey evening so I didn’t hunt this morning got her all skinned and boned out. Taptalk reminds me I’ve exceeded my pictures limit for the month or I’d post one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the likes and comments guys. This one means a lot to me. Like I said. Been a long wait.

I think Sunday I might just finally go duck hunting during gun season like I have always wanted to!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

ckosal said:


> I just did another 30 min walk. No trace. He was at the far edge of thick stuff i had cut, hinged. Further past was that park like setting like area. He ran that way.
> 
> I did circles about 20-30 yards past shot. Not a speck.
> 
> ...


I perceive a deer leaping a moment after the shot as being much different than a back leg kick. Back leg kick would be all the evidence I need of a hit - would look far and wide regardless of whether or not I ever found blood. What you're describing in terms of the reaction is less clear but your track record of accuracy over 40 years would lead to me to guess that a miss is unlikely.

I agree with Skibum that this would be a good scenario for a tracking dog.

If you did end up hitting him I hope your grid search leads to a recovery ckosal.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

bigbucks160 said:


> She went about 60yds
> View attachment 608851


Very nice, I guess you have to scratch that itch every now and again.
Flight


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Well out on friends property as I climbing there was a doe in the field already be safe good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Well my decoy has left that was a funny half hour


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Back in the saddle again!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Dish7 said:


> Speak for yourself! Not only is it about killing a deer, it's about killing a buck with huge antlers!
> Just kidding...good luck young Flight.


Huge is a matter of perspective.....what’s HUGE to you is even HUGER to me, and a HUGE one to me is even HUGER to young Flight......so even though this is all confusing I would love a doe to slip threw so there isn’t a debate about antler size. But of course if a HUGER one was to present young Flight a opportunity the shot is all his, if you know what I mean !
Flight


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Just got setup over the cut cornfield across the road. Sounds like a couple neighbors in the area are sighting in Black Friday toys. Otherwise relatively calm. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Back in the box for the evening. The still hunt adventure if midday was eventful but non-productive. I had a stare down with a doe that caught me but never gave me a shot. I jumped two bucks that have me perfect shots but I’m on doe patrol.
Good luck everyone this evening.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Back at it a little later than planned but I'm here.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Hanging out in Clinton county on a turnip plot I planted. My first sit of the year hear but the ole man and my buddy have been here a few times. Zero deer sighted in this area this year haha. Thats soon to change. It probably would if we would get some cold weather.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Out sitting my lucky bow season green field. The gun hunters on this private kind of took it over from me. No one else here tonight. Reliving some good memories from archery season.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)




----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Walked a few properties this afternoon - found a small chunk with some good sign, and a dead 8 point someone failed to recover. Need to check Google maps and see how much of it is outside safety zone. 

Sitting in a field a little off old-127 just past 27. Not a lot of sign, but I'm here and figured I'd sit until dark.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Fisherman6 said:


> I agree! Never muzzle hunted it but it should be fun and something different! Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I ll take the snow but hope it’s not a repeat of last years muzzy season up here as far as the amount. On the other hand I did kill two bucks in that snow.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

pescadero said:


> Walked a few properties this afternoon - found a small chunk with some good sign, and a dead 8 point someone failed to recover. Need to check Google maps and see how much of it is outside safety zone.
> 
> Sitting in a field a little off old-127 just past 27. Not a lot of sign, but I'm here and figured I'd sit until dark.


Good luck pescy. Hope you see some deer


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

Got off the couch and made it in the stand. No pictures of the buck I’m after in over a week but there’s always a chance.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

That usually don't Donkey kick if you miss, I say you got a hit I would start searching before the coyotes get it. JMO


ckosal said:


> I am thinking that too. Even with no blood or hair.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sitting in a blind on the bank of the big cedar river here in Menominee county. 35 degrees and if the right doe walks thru she might be going down. Gotta pick up meat from processor so could kill two birds with one stone. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

I’m out southern St Clair County behind the house. Got out later than I wanted this warm weather makes it hard not to keep plugging away at outdoor projects. Decided to
push it and head for the back corner and what a mistake, jumped up a bunch of deer. I was down wind and I’m not sure they saw me just heard me walking at least that’s what I’m telling myself. It’s warm out here... Good luck all!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

John Hine said:


> View attachment 608903
> This season just gets better & better! Daughter & boyfriend came up to hunt & after pulling me aside to ask my permission, my daughters long time boyfriend asked for her hand in marriage! Now she & I are in the blind together & we’ll never see any deer cause we’re giggling like schoolgirls & I have an ear to ear grin going! Lol


Congrats!!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Good looking tracking crew. Congrats



BayBound said:


> View attachment 608927
> View attachment 608933
> Got my shopping done this morning. Been a frustrating season but Lady Luck was on my side for once. At 7:15 I was checking posts on here when my cell cam sent me a picture of a buck. I’m hunting in the swamp behind my house and haven’t built the platform blind I want to get better vision over the tall grass and cattails. The pic is from 6min earlier so now I’m nervous that he made his way out of my life again. I scanned and scanned with the scope and caught him rubbing up some dogwoods about 70 yds out. He made his way to a tiny opening so I took the shot. The 450 did its job on the double lung hit. My best after a lot of years. Thanks for you guys keeping me positive on here!
> I brought the tracking crew with me. They did great!


----------



## fxtrppr (Nov 11, 2019)

Already filled both tags for Michigan, but got this one this morning in Ohio. Now supervising my sister back in Michigan for the evening.























Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

Nothing going on in this part of the Manistee NF. One gray squirrel is all. I forgot my afternoon snack so a supper of big ole hamburger and pumpkin pie is going to be good tonight. Inside tenderloins be better though.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

fxtrppr said:


> Already filled both tags for Michigan, but got this one this morning in Ohio. Now supervising my sister back in Michigan for the evening.
> View attachment 608989
> View attachment 608991
> View attachment 608993
> ...


Congrats. Nice buck.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

BayBound said:


> View attachment 608927
> View attachment 608925
> View attachment 608933
> Got my shopping done this morning. Been a frustrating season but Lady Luck was on my side for once. At 7:15 I was checking posts on here when my cell cam sent me a picture of a buck. I’m hunting in the swamp behind my house and haven’t built the platform blind I want to get better vision over the tall grass and cattails. The pic is from 6min earlier so now I’m nervous that he made his way out of my life again. I scanned and scanned with the scope and caught him rubbing up some dogwoods about 70 yds out. He made his way to a tiny opening so I took the shot. The 450 did its job on the double lung hit. My best after a lot of years. Thanks for you guys keeping me positive on here!
> I brought the tracking crew with me. They did great!


Great buck. Congrats


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

The Fishing Pollock said:


> Finally!!! After 12 long , long seasons of literally never seeing a legal buck to shoot. He stepped out.
> 
> Bunch of doe in the field as it got light. A spike came from a different direction and was hassling the doe. Then he came out. Walked up to the spike, they butted heads a few times and he looked right up at me from across the field, gave me a good look at his rack , that I thought might have been the tall light brown grass on the other side of the field they were standing at . Nope. A nice chip shot at 160 for the 7--mm08 and he was down. Unfortunately I felt I had to put a second one in him as he just layed down after the first shot , then kept standing back up with no wobble.
> 
> ...


I’ve gone quite some pretty good stretches without a buck since I finally figured out how to hunt, but twelve years musta felt like a lifetime! Congratulations!


----------



## fxtrppr (Nov 11, 2019)

BayBound said:


> View attachment 608927
> View attachment 608925
> View attachment 608933
> Got my shopping done this morning. Been a frustrating season but Lady Luck was on my side for once. At 7:15 I was checking posts on here when my cell cam sent me a picture of a buck. I’m hunting in the swamp behind my house and haven’t built the platform blind I want to get better vision over the tall grass and cattails. The pic is from 6min earlier so now I’m nervous that he made his way out of my life again. I scanned and scanned with the scope and caught him rubbing up some dogwoods about 70 yds out. He made his way to a tiny opening so I took the shot. The 450 did its job on the double lung hit. My best after a lot of years. Thanks for you guys keeping me positive on here!
> I brought the tracking crew with me. They did great!


Awesome deer and looks like great tracking help!!! Congratulations! 

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

fxtrppr said:


> Already filled both tags for Michigan, but got this one this morning in Ohio. Now supervising my sister back in Michigan for the evening.
> View attachment 608989
> View attachment 608991
> View attachment 608993
> ...


Great buck and an awesome season so far. Nice job helping out your sister


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Not seeing anything again, buddy was at the house so he drives around the block, he counts 90 deer all but 15 was in the cut corn fields. Guess that anwsers the age old question where are all the deer.
Flight


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

fxtrppr said:


> Already filled both tags for Michigan, but got this one this morning in Ohio. Now supervising my sister back in Michigan for the evening.
> View attachment 608989
> View attachment 608991
> View attachment 608993
> ...


Congrats on great buck now I hope we see your sister with a buck


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Drove 4 hours north for thanksgiving with the fam and a gnarly foot sprain. Never even uncased the rifle. Back home and gimped my way to the blind. Very little cam activity since Tuesday. Sure beats the couch though


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

It looks like I’m gonna get my first skunk of the season tonight.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Not a hair all afternoon. With one in the freezer I think I might pack it up for the year. We’ll see...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

The Fishing Pollock said:


> Finally!!! After 12 long , long seasons of literally never seeing a legal buck to shoot. He stepped out.
> 
> Bunch of doe in the field as it got light. A spike came from a different direction and was hassling the doe. Then he came out. Walked up to the spike, they butted heads a few times and he looked right up at me from across the field, gave me a good look at his rack , that I thought might have been the tall light brown grass on the other side of the field they were standing at . Nope. A nice chip shot at 160 for the 7--mm08 and he was down. Unfortunately I felt I had to put a second one in him as he just layed down after the first shot , then kept standing back up with no wobble.
> 
> ...


Well done,


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

fxtrppr said:


> Already filled both tags for Michigan, but got this one this morning in Ohio. Now supervising my sister back in Michigan for the evening.
> View attachment 608989
> View attachment 608991
> View attachment 608993
> ...


Congrats! Good luck to your sis.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

5 does came to feed in corn stubble at 5pm. Ended up sneaking out right at end of legal shooting because I hadn’t seen any horns and didn’t want them to feed too close and bust me getting out. Felt pretty good about my exit. Honestly if I don’t see horns before the weekend is over I might be hanging it up for the year. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Nothing for me tonight. A few shots across the street. It sounded like the shots were coming from the north to south every 10 seconds apart. Probably a big one on the run.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Uneventful sit but for a one sided forky.
Back at it in the AM.
Congrats to all the successful hunters!


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Ended up seeing 11 bald ones , a one year old buck and a possible shooter showed up at less then 35 yds with minutes to spare of legal shooting hours. Problem was it was just to dark to get a real good look at him. 
I should see him again before the years over so for now he's one up on me.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Stubee said:


> I’ve gone quite some pretty good stretches without a buck since I finally figured out how to hunt, but twelve years musta felt like a lifetime! Congratulations!



That’s one of the best things I’ve read all season thank you and it really gets my brain going. 


I saw four does on private when I hit the road no deer on public near me.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Felt late heading out to hunt. But wanted a couple calls to bring after a conversation last night..
Skipped the Easter egg hunt for them and headed out. Hurry , hurry.

Shortly after three I gave a series of mouth calls.
Two minutes later a deer walked past the end of my farthest window/220 yards headed South.
It swung in an arc I guess , and several minutes later a porky sub A.p.R. C.w.D. Exper-ment Covid zone buck was on the same trail/path as the last kill.
Stopped at the same opening.
Neat antlers. Big bases , good curve to beams with mass till flattening out and running out of gas. Thought they were busted beams at first even. But they were honed daggers.
He was doing lots of looking about left right and forward , and no sign of testing any wind or the ground....

That was it for the evening. Entertaining enough though.

I celebrated after dark by running the wheelchair through the ripe weekish old rabbit (?) stomach/guts I been doing so well at avoiding going back and forth from truck to blind.
Managed to get some on one hand. Pee yuu! And of course I still had to pee too.

Not the first time guts have ridden on those wheels.
Smellin like a gutshot , I used up the couple disinfectant wipes in the truck pretty quick.
Probably ought to go pull the chair out of the rear truck cab till it gets washed...


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 6, 2003)

ckosal said:


> I just did another 30 min walk. No trace. He was at the far edge of thick stuff i had cut, hinged. Further past was that park like setting like area. He ran that way.
> 
> I did circles about 20-30 yards past shot. Not a speck.
> 
> ...


They can cover ground fast. 20-30 yards isn't much to look for blood.
I'd be out there now & keep doing arcs on the line he went.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Huge is a matter of perspective.....what’s HUGE to you is even HUGER to me, and a HUGE one to me is even HUGER to young Flight......so even though this is all confusing I would love a doe to slip threw so there isn’t a debate about antler size. But of course if a HUGER one was to present young Flight a opportunity the shot is all his, if you know what I mean !
> Flight


 moving on, I just fried my brain reading that haha


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Another skunk today. Just got in from running traps in the dark after hunting. I have successfully located many places the deer are not using. At it again in the AM. 
Heard some deer in the cattails tonight. Might try there tomorrow.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Fool'em said:


> Another skunk today. Just got in from running traps in the dark after hunting. I have successfully located many places the deer are not using. At it again in the AM.
> Heard some deer in the cattails tonight. Might try there tomorrow.


Ahh , the good old process of elimination...
Kind of like my former pool shooting , herd them towards the corners strategy.

Keep at it.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

As far as looking for a wounded deer, blood etc. A few years back I took a 260 yard shot on a buck, I was pretty sure I heard it hit. There was snow on, found the spot, found one hair on the far side of the deer. Tracked it over 100 yards before I found blood. It was a perfect shot that hit its heart, 7mm-08.

If you felt good about the shot, re-walk the area and bullet path and look for signs you hit something. If nothing shows, do the best you can searching the direction it ran. 

I haven’t hunted since Wednesday morning, I saw two doe and a spike then. Heading out on federal in the morning.


----------



## TU-MSU (Sep 1, 2003)

Welp It’s been several years... Time to shoot a doe. Beautiful night in Van Buren Sw wind clouds started to clear. Short sit as we got to trees stands at 3:15. At 5pm no dear year yet as three of us had three corners of the picked bean field. Sun going down and I’m looking for a doe. 515 deer shows up across the field and alert my buddy via text. Pull up the range finder to verify. Look to my left and see a doe at 120 yards right at dusk. That’s what I’m looking for and pull up my 450 bushmaster on a qrt away shot. Down goes my doe in a high shoulder neck shot. As I walk up to see my doe and discover small 4pt buck. Ears completely covered the antler in the scope. Felt bad for this beautiful deer as really like to let the little guys grow. But venison in the freezer and very very thankful!! Wish the little guy got to grow.. happy to have it and thankful for the clean kill.


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Long day in the swamp, broke my own rule of only shooting a buck outta there because the drag is really horrible when 8 does came up on the ridge, ended up letting the 300 win mag eat again, all the does turned and ran down the ridge where mine piled up tripping the doe running behind it which sent that one cartwheeling, was kinda funny. 1.5 hour later and still 400 yards from the parking lot another hunter coming outta the woods helped save the day by helping me drag. Deer number 5 for the season is hanging and I won't be breaking my own rule again. Only seen acouple does that came outta the marsh down wind of me in the afternoon. think the mullet is a good luck charm, hope to confirm it by shooting a decent buck outta the swamp another day.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

BayBound said:


> View attachment 608927
> View attachment 608925
> View attachment 608933
> Got my shopping done this morning. Been a frustrating season but Lady Luck was on my side for once. At 7:15 I was checking posts on here when my cell cam sent me a picture of a buck. I’m hunting in the swamp behind my house and haven’t built the platform blind I want to get better vision over the tall grass and cattails. The pic is from 6min earlier so now I’m nervous that he made his way out of my life again. I scanned and scanned with the scope and caught him rubbing up some dogwoods about 70 yds out. He made his way to a tiny opening so I took the shot. The 450 did its job on the double lung hit. My best after a lot of years. Thanks for you guys keeping me positive on here!
> I brought the tracking crew with me. They did great!


Congrats on the good buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

sniper said:


> Fireman are
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman




no, I wish though! I was hunt the refuge off of West Jefferson in Gibraltar.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Wiretime said:


> I gave you a honk at 10 on my way to Autozone. I shot a couple does in there the first year they had that hunt. They had me parking at the north end and hunting at the south end a mile walk. I live in Gib and keep a boat in the water all year, so I did a boat extraction on both of them. Message me if you need a hand.


I hear ya. Lol. Just now catching up on this thread. I hunted the fir year also, only saw one huge buck, but no does. I was hunting the first set of blinds from the north lot. Nothing today, it’s so thick where I’m hunting, it’s gonna be tough but my son hunted the first weekend there and got a big ol girl! Thanks for the offer!


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Former grunt said:


> Long day in the swamp, broke my own rule of only shooting a buck outta there because the drag is really horrible when 8 does came up on the ridge, ended up letting the 300 win mag eat again, all the does turned and ran down the ridge where mine piled up tripping the doe running behind it which sent that one cartwheeling, was kinda funny. 1.5 hour later and still 400 yards from the parking lot another hunter coming outta the woods helped save the day by helping me drag. Deer number 5 for the season is hanging and I won't be breaking my own rule again. Only seen acouple does that came outta the marsh down wind of me in the afternoon. think the mullet is a good luck charm, hope to confirm it by shooting a decent buck outta the swamp another day.


congrats on the deer
Memorable hunt for sure. 
I’ve got spots with rules like that. Done the same thing too, break my own rule then pay the price. Last time I did I shot a doe in one of those spots then 15 min later a big buck came along and I had to shoot that as well. Got home at 1am that time.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

TU-MSU said:


> Welp It’s been several years... Time to shoot a doe. Beautiful night in Van Buren Sw wind clouds started to clear. Short sit as we got to trees stands at 3:15. At 5pm no dear year yet as three of us had three corners of the picked bean field. Sun going down and I’m looking for a doe. 515 deer shows up across the field and alert my buddy via text. Pull up the range finder to verify. Look to my left and see a doe at 120 yards right at dusk. That’s what I’m looking for and pull up my 450 bushmaster on a qrt away shot. Down goes my doe in a high shoulder neck shot. As I walk up to see my doe and discover small 4pt buck. Ears completely covered the antler in the scope. Felt bad for this beautiful deer as really like to let the little guys grow. But venison in the freezer and very very thankful!! Wish the little guy got to grow.. happy to have it and thankful for the clean kill.


Congrats


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

John Hine said:


> View attachment 608903
> This season just gets better & better! Daughter & boyfriend came up to hunt & after pulling me aside to ask my permission, my daughters long time boyfriend asked for her hand in marriage! Now she & I are in the blind together & we’ll never see any deer cause we’re giggling like schoolgirls & I have an ear to ear grin going! Lol


You did write his name on some type of bullet and tell him you don't wanna have to use it, right ? 



BayBound said:


> View attachment 608927
> View attachment 608925
> View attachment 608933
> Got my shopping done this morning. Been a frustrating season but Lady Luck was on my side for once. At 7:15 I was checking posts on here when my cell cam sent me a picture of a buck. I’m hunting in the swamp behind my house and haven’t built the platform blind I want to get better vision over the tall grass and cattails. The pic is from 6min earlier so now I’m nervous that he made his way out of my life again. I scanned and scanned with the scope and caught him rubbing up some dogwoods about 70 yds out. He made his way to a tiny opening so I took the shot. The 450 did its job on the double lung hit. My best after a lot of years. Thanks for you guys keeping me positive on here!
> I brought the tracking crew with me. They did great!



Congrats on your best !




fxtrppr said:


> Already filled both tags for Michigan, but got this one this morning in Ohio. Now supervising my sister back in Michigan for the evening.
> View attachment 608989
> View attachment 608991
> View attachment 608993
> ...


Deer killing machine. Congrats, now time for that sister 



Former grunt said:


> Long day in the swamp, broke my own rule of only shooting a buck outta there because the drag is really horrible when 8 does came up on the ridge, ended up letting the 300 win mag eat again, all the does turned and ran down the ridge where mine piled up tripping the doe running behind it which sent that one cartwheeling, was kinda funny. 1.5 hour later and still 400 yards from the parking lot another hunter coming outta the woods helped save the day by helping me drag. Deer number 5 for the season is hanging and I won't be breaking my own rule again. Only seen acouple does that came outta the marsh down wind of me in the afternoon. think the mullet is a good luck charm, hope to confirm it by shooting a decent buck outta the swamp another day.


Big ol gal congrats


----------

